# FR: déjà - place de l'adverbe



## Mucha-phile

Is it grammatically correct to start a sentance with "Déjà" for emphasis?
Par exemple...
Déjà, je sais qu'un séjour en France va ameliorer mes compétences en français.
Or should I just put "déjà" after "sais"?

Merci en avance!


----------



## Gil

It is grammaticaly correct... and a big emphasis switch.


----------



## AymeriC

Hi !

Actually, I believe it is better to say " Je sais *déjà* qu'un ..." atlhough as mentionned before, it is not grammatically wrong to start the sentence with Déjà (but I think it's actually better when used in a past tence sentence "Déjà, je savais qu'un séjour en France améliorerait mes compétences en français."

For emphasis, you could simply 
"je sais parfaitement qu'un séjour..." ou " je suis conscient qu'un séjour..."

C'est mon avis...


----------



## verbivore

Exemple: Ils devraient être déjà arrivés.

_Déjà_ se place devant ou après _être ?  Merci._


----------



## Benoît abroad

Il est plus courant de placer "déjà" avant l'auxiliaire "être", mais je ne pense pas que cela soit une faute grammaticale de le placer après.

Qu'en pensent nos vrais grammairiens?


----------



## Areyou Crazy

je pensais ' ils devraient être arrivés  déjà !


----------



## verbivore

Oh là là ! Personne n'est sûre, semble-t-il. Au secours!


----------



## Maître Capello

Rassurez-vous : les deux sont possibles !   Mais je dirais plus volontiers _Ils devraient déjà être arrivés_.


----------



## verbivore

Peut-on placer l'adverb à la fin comme a fait Areyou Crazy ? Cela semble un peu étrange.

Il y a aussi un autre : _Tu étais censé l'avoir déjà terminé.   _Ici semble-t-il étrange de placer l'adverbe devant l'auxiliare quand il y a un pronom ? Je préfère ce placement à l'autre en ce cas.  Merci encore !


----------



## Maître Capello

verbivore said:


> Peut-on placer l'adverb à la fin comme a fait Areyou Crazy ? Cela semble un peu étrange.


Ah ! effectivement, ce serait curieux… Quand j'ai dit que les deux étaient possibles, je pensais à _Ils devraient déjà être arrivés_ et _Ils devraient être déjà arrivés_…



> Il y a aussi un autre : _Tu étais censé l'avoir déjà terminé. _Ici semble-t-il étrange de placer l'adverbe devant l'auxiliare quand il y a un pronom ? Je préfère ce placement à l'autre en ce cas.  Merci encore !


Oui tu as raison : dans ce cas il n'y a que la suggestion que tu as faite qui soit naturelle…


----------



## caen81

Moi, je dirais, «Ils auraient dû déjà arriver.»


----------



## Maître Capello

caen81 said:


> Moi, je dirais, «Ils auraient dû déjà arriver.»


C'est possible en utilisant l'infinitif passé pour _arriver_. → _Ils auraient dû être déjà arrivés._ Mais la phrase prend alors un autre sens !

_Ils devraient être déjà arrivés. = Je ne sais pas s'ils sont arrivés, mais en principe ils devraient l'être.
Ils auraient dû être déjà arrivés. = Ils ne sont pas encore arrivés, mais normalement ils auraient déjà dû l'être.
_


----------



## verbivore

Pour exprimer "should/ought to have" (à l'idée de l'anticipation et pas à celle du reproche) par opposition à "were supposed to have", on doit utiliser le conditionnel _présent_. Par exemple: _Ils devraient être déjà arrivés. _Le conditionnel passé exprime que s'est passé le contraire de ce qui était souhaité.

_Merci à Maître d'avoir si bien expliqué toutes les nuances._


----------



## Bev Mitchell

I am reviewing object pronouns and stumbled up against a curiosity (at least for me). In the answer key, the adverb déjà is placed either between the auxiliary verb and the past participle or, before the two verbs, depending on the sentence. Is there something about the two sentences (2 vs. 4) that makes this difference necessary?

1. Tu ne donnes jamais de conseils à Philippe.
2. Mais si! Je lui en déjà ai donné.
3. Louise et toi, vous ne vous rendez pas compte du problème.
4. Mais si! Nous nous en sommes déjà rendu compte.


----------



## jann

Hello Bev Mitchell, 

Let's focus only on sentences 2 and 4, because they are the ones with an adverb.  

Sentence 2 is a mistake in the answer key, but sentence 4 is correct as written.
_ 2. Mais si! Je lui en déjà ai *déjà* donné.
4. Mais si! Nous nous en sommes déjà rendu compte._

In a compound tense like the passé composé, short adverbs generally go between the auxiliary and the past participle.  Longer adverbs often go after the participle (at the end of the sentence).  I cannot think of any time when you would put an adverb immediately before the auxiliary.

More information here. 

I hope it helps.


----------



## bpb1

Bonjour à tout le monde,

Je voulais savoir si, dans l'usage courant, il est acceptable de mettre de temps en temps déjà à la fin d'une phrase, comme dans:

--J'ai eu deux problèmes déjà aujourd'hui.--

Je sais que le règle est de toujours mettre les adverbes directement après le verbe qu'ils modifient, mais je me demandais si, par effet de style, on pourrait mettre certains adverbes à la fin de la phrase. 


Merci (et n'hésitez pas de corriger mon français),

bpb1


----------



## lula_bella

C'est possible dans certains cas, mais c'est un peu "tricky". Il y a un risque que ça ne sonne pas toujours français selon les cas. 

 Dans la phrase de ton exemple, il est plus naturel de dire "J'ai déjà eu deux problèmes aujourd'hui".
  Mais tu peux faire une emphase en disant "J'ai eu deux problèmes aujourd'hui, déjà."

cette formulation en anglais, rendrait peut être la différence entre "i already had two problems today" (j'ai déjà eu) et "i had two problems today, already! (so soon!) "
^^

le règle: la règle
n'hésitez pas de : n'hésitez pas à 
 (voilà


----------



## en attendant Godot

Hi.

Here is my sentence so far:

"Les pays dans lesquels l'euthanasie *a été déjà légalisée / a déjà été légalisée*..."

Thanks.


----------



## Petite-Belette

Hi!

"Les pays dans lesquels l'euthanasie *a déjà été légalisée*..."


----------



## Avantime

"Les pays dans lesquels l'euthanasie *a déjà été légalisée*" est correct.
"...a été déjà légalisée"  est faux.


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour,
Un cas d'emploi assez courant en  fin de phrase : pour souligner que quelque chose se produit plus tôt qu'il n'était souhaité ou espéré:
Tu viens déjà?  ( => je n'attendais pas ta venue si tôt)
Novembre, et il neige déjà !


----------



## Charlie51

Am I right in saying that to translate "She has apologised already", you can only say, "Elle s'est déjà excusée" and not "Elle s'est excusée déjà "?

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

You are right.


----------



## thq999

I would like to say, '(a new swimming pool), which I am already thinking about, (will have been built)' but am not completely sure about the placement of déjà. I think it may be 'a laquelle je pense déjà' but would like confirmation. Should I move it to after 'je'?
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

_... à laquelle je pense déjà_ is fine.


----------



## Babydolphin101

hi
please could you tell me if you would say 'i have risked my health already' in which way:-
1) j'ai risqué ma santé déjà.
2) j'ai risqué déjà ma santé.
3) or any other methods you have of saying this?

merci d'avance! 

p.s. the context is 'Après avoir enduré les conséquences d’une vie malsaine avec les habitudes dangereuses, à l’avenir je devrai rester en bonne forme parce que j’ai risqué déjà ma santé.'


----------



## Kleuna

Tu me manques déjà   vs   Déjà, tu me manques      I miss you already / Already, I miss you
Does the one with déjà at the beginning place more emphasis on how much you are missing the person?

Merci.


----------



## ufoseeker

Hello!
Tu me manques déjà sounds more natural I think


----------



## Lirane

Agree. 'Déjà, tu me manques' would be more for poetry.


----------



## Kleuna

This is the title for an original poem.


----------



## beginner-questions

Bonjour 

Can I put '_déjà_' in a question sentence at the end of the sentence? Or has it to be after the verb?

1) Tu as acheté déjà la voiture?
2) Tu as acheté la voiture déjà?


----------



## Lirane

Bonjour,

I would say none of them, but either:
1) As-tu déjà acheté la voiture?
2) Tu as déjà acheté la voiture?
It sounds much better when "déjà" is before the verb.


----------



## beginner-questions

ah, ok  thank you


----------



## Maître Capello

Lirane said:


> It sounds much better when "déjà" is before the verb.


Well, rather *after* the verb or after the auxiliary, which is the conjugated part of the verb. 

_As-tu déjà acheté la voiture ?_ 
_Tu as déjà acheté la voiture ?_


----------



## Lirane

you're right!


----------

